
UK Bill Introduces 10 Year Prison Sentence for Online Pirates - chewymouse
https://torrentfreak.com/uk-bill-introduces-10-year-prison-sentence-for-online-pirates-160706/
======
Someone1234
I could literally hit someone with my car on purpose and get a lower sentence
or commit countless other immoral crimes against society and get out earlier.

Even the previous two years didn't really seem proportionate, but the new ten
years just shows how unhinged this legislative effort is.

I hope the House of Lords blocks this, since that is their remit after all.

~~~
kazinator
Yes: in Canada, someone got four years for exactly that:

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/longboarder-
sentence-t...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/longboarder-sentence-
taxi-driver-1.3475868)

------
tonylemesmer
"(ii) knows or has reason to believe that infringing the right will cause loss
to the owner of the right..."

so copying that damages the owner, actually causes them to lose something,
rather than preventing them from gaining.

~~~
spacemanmatt
What if you were never going to buy it in the first place...

------
kazinator
[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/killer-of-thai-
welder...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/killer-of-thai-welder-
gets-6-years-1.1064550)

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/erwin-spence-
guilty-m...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/erwin-spence-guilty-
manslaughter-jenna-marsden-1.3660519)

------
unimpressive
"The current maximum of two years is not enough to deter infringers, lawmakers
argued."

Imagine if somebody used this argument for traffic violations...

